# [Private Keys] OpenSSH -> PuTTY [SOLVED]

## wswartzendruber

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to export my 4096-bit private RSA key to PuTTY.  The converter just won't take it.  I've tried exporting the private key in all three formats.

Did something change on OpenSSH's end?Last edited by wswartzendruber on Sun Sep 25, 2011 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## olger901

Tried using a 2048-bit private RSA key?

----------

## wswartzendruber

Sorry, I got it.  I had to use PuTTY 0.61 Beta.  OpenSSH keys are now AES128 encrypted.

----------

